# Loosest Q contest in the world.



## DATsBBQ (Jun 4, 2008)

Before you laugh you a$$es off, not many folks into making Q in my neck of woods. So encourage maximun participation we designed it to appeal to as many of the 500 or so residents. Contest isn't sanctioned by anyone. Pits can be fired by lump, charcoal, wood, propane, solar...it just don't matter.  

http://www.ncre.biz/JABS/jabs.html for the info.

If nothing else it will be a hell of a party!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good time for sure, even if the money is going to firemen. :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 4, 2008)

Please go back to the Texas forum, Dats...its always a better place *HERE* when you are *THERE*!


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Is it a disqualifier if the Arbys wrapper is left on? 
Should be some beer involved if Firemen are involved


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 4, 2008)

Bruce B wrote: 





> Sounds like a good time for sure, even if the money is going to firemen.


90% of entry fees go to prizes, but I'll be the first to admit you won't get rich at this contest. I doubt the Myron will show up  

Greg Rempe wrote: 





> Please go back to the Texas forum, Dats...its always a better place HERE when you are THERE!


I can't stay away cause I feel the love here :roll:   

No shortage of beer or live music. 10 live bands over 12 hours.


----------

